# закаливание



## A good headache

Hi!
Could you help me translate the word "закаливание" into English? (I mean the Russian method of strengthening one's health through inuring the body to cold). My dictionaries didn't help me.


----------



## Thomas1

A good headache said:


> Hi!
> Could you help me translate the word "закаливание" into English? (I mean the Russian method of strengthening one's health through inuring the body to cold). My dictionaries didn't help me.


Hi,

There is something very similar to what you described but I don't know if it's the same so you should confirm that with some authoritative source; it is called _cryotherapy_. It is treating with very low temperatures (a patient is usually put into a chamber but not only) and it is supposed to increase the immunity of patient's body/efficacy of their immune system.

Tom


----------



## A good headache

Thank you for the idea, but cryotherapy doesn't seem to be it. (Not cryosurgey, not chamber therapy, not ice pack therapy. Generally, anything cryo seems to be far below 0° C). It's more like hydropathy with gradually decreasing temperatures: dousing, "snow bathing" and ice swimming. I'd say it's a lifestyle thing rather than a medical procedure.


----------



## übermönch

To me it seems it's rather a Russian tradition, I highly doubt that there a word for "organism hardening/staining in icy water" in English; though it may very well occur in Finnish or some nordic language. Anyway, for searching an English word it would make sence to ask in the English forums (by explaining the meaning) where native speakers lurk. Zakalyvanie as such, as in _Kak zakalyalas' Stal'_, translates as "hardening".


----------



## papillon

I second Ubermonch' suggestion about the English forum. 

I am very much looking forward to seeing how you explain this to the English speakers. After all, the concept of закаливание inludes anything from taking a plunge in icy water, to cold showers to simply sleeping with a wondow open in the window. As a child, I had to splash myself with cold water every morning...

On second thought, I am afraid that the translations will range from _child abuse_ to _madness _and_ lunacy._


----------



## A good headache

The reason I have not yet started a thread in 'English only' on this topic is precisely that I have trouble explaining the concept in English. Even to myself. I doubt I would understand if I were not Russian. I concur with your classification of the practice.


----------



## moonlight7

Have you found the appropriate word for "закаливание"? I am looking for the same.
I´ve just found "conditioning to the cold", but would it be appropriate?


----------



## Maroseika

My dictionary suggests "conditioning to the cold". It seems to me very good translation, because it describes the result instead of resorting to the metallurgical metaphor, understandable only inside the culture.


----------



## Rosett

There is a more specific term: "training to the cold"


----------



## moonlight7

Thanks, friends!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I agree with "conditioning to the cold". Another option: "acclimatisation to the cold". Never heard of "training to the cold": only 1 hit on Google (here) and the writer (as is evident from other errors and grammar interference in the text) is not a native English speaker, but almost certainly French (Canadian). It looks like a calque of "l'entrainement au froid".


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> I agree with "conditioning to the cold". Another option: "acclimatisation to the cold". Never heard of "training to the cold": only 1 hit on Google (here) and the writer (as is evident from other errors and grammar interference in the text) is not a native English speaker, but almost certainly French (Canadian). It looks like a calque of "l'entrainement au froid".


On Internet, there are other examples with the same meaning, like "training to withstand cold" coming from trusted sources.

"Training to the cold" can be found elsewhere, too. The one below, albeit Canadian, is pure English and doesn't seem to be contaminated with Canadian French.
"We spoke to ... Contest winner Andrew Chak about how he adapts his training to the cold and snowy season."

Funny enough, this term can be also found in a steel-making context, like in Russian (but not the same meaning with regards to steel.)
_*(...)*_ _*Mod.: no promotional activity, please*_.
... software, engineering, and training to the cold-formed steel marketplace for more than twenty years.

On the other hand, "acclimatisation to the cold" conveys a different meaning: adaptation when moving to cold regions.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> "Training to the cold" can be found elsewhere, too. The one below, albeit Canadian, is pure English and doesn't seem to be contaminated with Canadian French.
> [...]deleted link


"he adapts his training to the cold and snowy season." приспособлять что к чему?

"... providing industry-leading design, software, engineering, and training to the cold-formed steel marketplace" - обеспечивать кого/что чем? 

In neither of these cases is "training to the cold" a noun phrase equivalent of закаливание, Rosett, they are grammatical constructions governed by their respective verbs "adapts" and "providing". Trust me, it's my native language! 

[Nice try though!]


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> "he adapts his training to the cold and snowy season." приспособлять что к чему?
> ...
> In neither of these cases is "training to the cold" a noun phrase equivalent of закаливание, Rosett, they are grammatical constructions governed by their respective verbs "adapts" and "providing". Trust me, it's my native language!


Well, if this can be "*training for the cold season*", then it would convey a meaning similar to "*закаливание*".

Here's a more official term used in military mountaineering.
"*Training for the Cold*", _NCO Journal_, Vol. 21, No.3, March 2012.
www.wainwright.army.mil/nwtc/Images/Website/NCOJournal.pdf
The article refers to a wider range of specific measures pertinent to army, rather than only закаливание in its proper sense.



Enquiring Mind said:


> "... providing industry-leading design, software, engineering, and training to the cold-formed steel marketplace" - обеспечивать кого/что чем?
> [Nice try though!]


The governance in this sentence features "steel structural members cold-formed to shape from sheet or strip steel," appealing lightly in a funny way to "как закалялась сталь" (which is not about steel of any kind at all.)


----------



## aurorasar

Тут http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/simon3.htm говорят, что это *Tempering *


----------



## Rosett

aurorasar said:


> Тут http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/simon3.htm говорят, что это *Tempering *


According to the author, tempering consists of обливание, or of кратковременный заплыв в холодной или ледяной воде, i.e., one of the methods of закаливание.

But it's a very close call. Kudos!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_Tempering_ isn't used in English in this sense. It's Russglish. The linked article, which is poorly written by someone with quite a poor level of education and contains a number of basic mistakes, is based entirely around the Russian book, whose title has just been translated literally from the Russian. The concept of conditioning or acclimatising the body to the cold is well known, but it's not called tempering. Look in any dictionary, ask about the word on the English forum.


----------



## Maroseika

Just to add: "tempering" is a lame translation because it misinterprets the Russian metallurgical metaphor (rapid cooling of the workpiece/body). In fact, tempering is what is called in Russian отпуск (стали), but since it is usually perfomed after quenching (закалка), the term "tempering" is sometimes used for what is called in Russian закалка с отпуском, which is evidently out of place here.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Just to add: "tempering" is a lame translation because it misinterprets the Russian metallurgical metaphor (rapid cooling of the workpiece/body). In fact, tempering is what is called in Russian отпуск (стали), but since it is usually perfomed after quenching (закалка), the term "tempering" is sometimes used for what is called in Russian закалка с отпуском, which is evidently out of place here.


Other than steelmaking, tempering is a procedure used to toughen glass (rapid cooling of heated glass), and in this case it results in "toughening" (unlike tempering of steel), alluding metaphorically to "закаливание." In the given case, it is used to describe the effect in human body when training for the cold by rapid cooling.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> _Tempering_ isn't used in English in this sense. It's Russglish. The linked article, which is poorly written by someone with quite a poor level of education and contains a number of basic mistakes


The author is Australian. Hence, the language is Australian English.
"About The Author

Simon Forsyth RKC is a freelance journalist who is available for group and private sessions; he has also started online coaching for all your needs. He was Australians first certified Kettlebell instructor. Simon actively peruses strength in all of its forms. [...]

_Mod note: Contact info deleted_


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> The governance in this sentence features "steel structural members cold-formed to shape from sheet or strip steel," appealing lightly in a funny way to "как закалялась сталь" (which is not about steel of any kind at all.)


*[Various US State] Building Code
Chapter 22A - Steel
SECTION 2202A DEFINITIONS
STEEL CONSTRUCTION, COLD-FORMED.* That type of construction made up entirely or in part of steel structural members cold formed to shape from sheet or strip steel such as roof deck, floor and wall panels, studs, floor joists, roof joists and other structural elements.

I don't think I've ever read something so light, funny and not about steel of any kind at all in my life. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold-formed_steel


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Other than steelmaking, tempering is a procedure used to toughen glass (rapid cooling of heated glass).


The Russian word has been definetely motivated by the metallurgical term. Anyway I think we can rely to the opinion of the English native, that "tempering" is not used in the sense of Russian закаливание.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> The Russian word has been definetely motivated by the metallurgical term. Anyway I think we can rely to the opinion of the English native, that "tempering" is not used in the sense of Russian закаливание.


The English "tempering" term has been inspired by glassmaking procedures - apparently, it doesn't have to be metallurgical.
The previous link (Simon Forsyth) is dated by 2004, but another native proposed more of the same in 2009 independently:
http://uncagedfighter.forumotion.com/t1-tempering-the-benefits-of-cold-water-training
Tempering: The Benefits of Cold-Water Training.

By Josh Skinner

"...use the faucet to fill up a one gallon bucket with cold water. Now pour the bucket of water over your head. Repeat this process three times. Alternatively you can simply turn the temperature knob to cold and rinse yourself with cold water for 30 seconds to 1 minute.
...
That’s it. You can also practice the bucket method outside in a bathing suit if you don’t mind the neighbors looking at you like you are crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . It may be bust to start your tempering once the weather becomes warmer or you can simply start with luke-warm water."


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> The previous link (Simon Forsyth) is dated by 2004, but another native proposed more of the same in 2009 independently:


I think it is quite evident, that for lack of the generally accepted English term we need not an exotic word used by one or another person a couple of times for the last couple of decades, but a term clear to any English native.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think it is quite evident, that for lack of the generally accepted English term we need not an exotic word used by one or another person a couple of times for the last couple of decades, but a term clear to any English native.


I don't think that every possible term is clear any English-speaking native.

However, few undeniable precedents (not two only) has been created with "tempering" and with "training for cold."


----------



## Ukrainito

To me as a native speaker of Russian, born and raised in the USSR, the term *закаливание/закалка* has a broader meaning than just _'exposing one's body to low temperatures'. 
_
When talking about *health/physical fitness*, the above term means, generally, exposing one's body to physically uncomfortable conditions, not only cold temperatures. Say, for instance, walking barefoot outdoors (even on a hot day) or sleeping on a thin mattress laid out on the hardboard floor (instead of a soft bed) are al forms of *закаливание/закалка, *too. 

Talking about *character*, *закаливание/закалка *means learning to face and endure other people's aggression, opposition, hostility etc. _with a stiff upper lip_, so to speak.


----------



## AlexSh

Cold training. Not only training for cold but a health improvement.
Если еще глубже, то холод (обливания, занятия на морозе, валяние в снегу) выделяется лишь потому, что живой организм - теплый, но процесс строится на контрастных процедурах.


----------

